# How many of you are faking your type?



## Luther (Dec 3, 2009)

At first, I had some trouble typing myself. At first, I tested as INTJ, then INTP twice, then INFP, and then finally INTP again. I also had spent some time contemplating whether or not I was ISTP. The biggest conflict for me was whether or not I was an F-type or T-type. As a child and young teenager, I was sensitive, emotional, and often in tune with other people's feelings; I certainly used introverted feeling on a regular basis. This being said, I had an insatiable appetite for intellectually-oriented things and could choose to be callous and coldly logical if I saw fit. As I grew older, the sensitivity of my younger years gradually began to fade. It has become clear now that introverted thinking is undoubtedly my primary function. After reading descriptions of INTP and INFP, as well spending time browsing each respective forum, I've realized that the INTP-temperament is spot on and likewise have a hard time relating to INFP. This is not to say that I no longer care for other people's feelings anymore, but rather that that is no longer one of my primary concerns.

To those people who have not discovered their type yet, do not fret. Remember that MBTI is a system with several limitations, namely the fact that people cannot be confined to dichotomies. Nobody is 100% iNtuitive, nobody is 100% judging, etc. Although we may use certain functions a lot more than others, the use of unexpected functions may emerge at unexpected times.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

You don't actually expect anybody to admit it, do you?
All's I know is that I'm a natural INTJ.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I have always scored very high on N, and T - but my i/e;p/j are borderline. I honestly don't know which flavor of NT I am, and I really don't much care anymore. Its why I changed my type here to 'unknown' - though I have had it displayed as entp in the past, in part because entp behavior is so varied, that its easier to blend in there without getting a lot of questions about "zomg r u reeeeally an entp???" Dunno, duncur. :laughing:


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Promethea said:


> I have always scored very high on N, and T - but my i/e;p/j are borderline. I honestly don't know which flavor of NT I am, and I really don't much care anymore. Its why I changed my type here to 'unknown' - though I have had it displayed as entp in the past, in part because entp behavior is so varied, that its easier to blend in there without getting a lot of questions about "zomg r u reeeeally an entp???" Dunno, duncur. :laughing:


I did a test for myself, then the relative with whom I am closest put in her responses for me: 100% on either the N or the T, can't remember now.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I am what I say I am. Have occasionally mistyped as ENTJ on questionnaires but my functions are Ne-Ti, not Te-Ni, I am sure.

Recently looking through my college yearbook from 23 years ago....my mini-bio is very ENTP. I think I have always been this way.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Luther said:


> At first, I had some trouble typing myself. At first, I tested as INTJ, then INTP twice, then INFP, and then finally INTP again. I also had spent some time contemplating whether or not I was ISTP. The biggest conflict for me was whether or not I was an F-type or T-type. As a child and young teenager, I was sensitive, emotional, and often in tune with other people's feelings; I certainly used introverted feeling on a regular basis. This being said, I had an insatiable appetite for intellectually-oriented things and could choose to be callous and coldly logical if I saw fit. As I grew older, the sensitivity of my younger years gradually began to fade. It has become clear now that introverted thinking is undoubtedly my primary function. After reading descriptions of INTP and INFP, as well spending time browsing each respective forum, I've realized that the INTP-temperament is spot on and likewise have a hard time relating to INFP. This is not to say that I no longer care for other people's feelings anymore, but rather that that is no longer one of my primary concerns.
> 
> To those people who have not discovered their type yet, do not fret. Remember that MBTI is a system with several limitations, namely the fact that people cannot be confined to dichotomies. Nobody is 100% iNtuitive, nobody is 100% judging, etc. Although we may use certain functions a lot more than others, the use of unexpected functions may emerge at unexpected times.



I don't know your type either. You are one of those I don't fully understand. It is possible you are pretty close in the middle of T and F. When that happens it is hard to tell what the persons type is. I will keep an eye on your post and see if I can pick up on anything.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

alfreda said:


> I'm pretty sure I am what I say I am. Have occasionally mistyped as ENTJ on questionnaires but my functions are Ne-Ti, not Te-Ni, I am sure.
> 
> Recently looking through my college yearbook from 23 years ago....my mini-bio is very ENTP. I think I have always been this way.


The problem is that many people aren't completely sure of themselves.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

Why is it a problem? Does it matter if you are sure, or not?


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

HannibalLecter said:


> You don't actually expect anybody to admit it, do you?
> All's I know is that I'm a natural INTJ.



I would like for the to admit it. They don't have to tell us if they are faking it. But at least vote so we could know there are X number of people on here faking. And I would be shocked if you were any other type by INTJ.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Promethea said:


> I have always scored very high on N, and T - but my i/e;p/j are borderline. I honestly don't know which flavor of NT I am, and I really don't much care anymore. Its why I changed my type here to 'unknown' - though I have had it displayed as entp in the past, in part because entp behavior is so varied, that its easier to blend in there without getting a lot of questions about "zomg r u reeeeally an entp???" Dunno, duncur. :laughing:



You are another one of those that I can't seem to pin down to a specific type. At first I though ENTP fit you but then something seemed to change and you seemed to turn more introverted. But that could be because of lot of things going on in your private world. And too being a moderator you have to be on your best behavior so to set a good example for the rest of us. That will affect how you appear on here. Having authority does change how we act and how others react to us. But you still confuse me.


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd rather be an INTP


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

alfreda said:


> I'm pretty sure I am what I say I am. Have occasionally mistyped as ENTJ on questionnaires but my functions are Ne-Ti, not Te-Ni, I am sure.
> 
> Recently looking through my college yearbook from 23 years ago....my mini-bio is very ENTP. I think I have always been this way.



And a manture ENTP to be exact. I love reading your post. I think you are ENTP.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks Blue, that's nice


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Apollo Celestio said:


> I'd rather be an INTP



Why is that?


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

HannibalLecter said:


> The problem is that many people aren't completely sure of themselves.


Too many people are sure that they are a certain type, and it's the wrong type. You should be open with it, as I've said before, it allows growth.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

alfreda said:


> Thanks Blue, that's nice



It is the mature types that I learn the most about for my current life. But it is the immature ones that I learn from that helps me overcome things that happened to me in my childhood. But I have to admit that I have a difficult time with any immature type and that goes with my type INFP too.


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

Well, I am fairly certain that I am an ANFP and since there is no choice for that I just go with whichever type (E/I) I am feeling more like at the time.


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

I think it's really common for people taking the test to pick the answers that show themselves as how they want to be percieved, rather than to show how they actually are. I noticed this when we took this test in drivers ed(for whatever reason) and I was the only introvert. I could pick out at least 5 other introverts in that class, but since western culture dictates that we must all be outgoing, people missed the opportunity to find their true selves. It's sad, really.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Man in the Box said:


> Well, I am fairly certain that I am an ANFP and since there is no choice for that I just go with whichever type (E/I) I am feeling more like at the time.



I am not a typing expert in the least but you don't come off as an INFP to me. You seem way more extroverted than introverted. And too I have read your post and questioned whether you are an S or an N. Sometimes your post seems more S than N. But again I am no typing expert. These are just my opinion from what I read.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't know if asking people if they are "faking their type" is the right way to put it; it's like asking someone if they're lying - of course they're going to say no.

Mistyping is very common, though, and people often delude themselves into thinking they couldn't possibly have mistyped themselves, either because they think they know more about the system or themselves than they actually do, or because they are unwilling to acknowledge whatever type-related biases they may have.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Drea said:


> I think it's really common for people taking the test to pick the answers that show themselves as how they want to be percieved, rather than to show how they actually are. I noticed this when we took this test in drivers ed(for whatever reason) and I was the only introvert. I could pick out at least 5 other introverts in that class, but since western culture dictates that we must all be outgoing, people missed the opportunity to find their true selves. It's sad, really.



I know and I agree with you. I was hoping that people would be honest enough to at least anonymously check the faking option. They don't have to tell us who they are. Just let us know there are some out there.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

MannyP said:


> I don't know if asking people if they are "faking their type" is the right way to put it; it's like asking someone if they're lying - of course they're going to say no.
> 
> Mistyping is very common, though, and people often delude themselves into thinking they couldn't possibly have mistyped themselves, either because they think they know more about the system or themselves than they actually do, or because they are unwilling to acknowledge whatever type-related biases they may have.



I worded it wrong. I am bad like that. I think you are right that is why most people mistype themselves. They are not aware they are a different type.


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

Sometimes I test as an INFP. But I've spent a lot of time in the INFP section and I don't relate to it nearly as much as the ISFP section. Plus, when I learned functions, the ISFP functions fit me perfectly.

But even so, I sometimes have doubts. I think part of the problem is when I test I don't really understand questions like "Do you see the details or the big picture?" Like, I understand what it's asking but I can't think of an example to apply this theory in, except for a photograph which I almost always notice the details. Still though, I'm not completely certain.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Blue Butterfly said:


> I worded it wrong. I am bad like that. I think you are right that is why most people mistype themselves. They are not aware they are a different type.


I don't think you worded it wrong! Some people really do fake their type. I mean, had you posted this a couple of weeks ago, the "I am faking my type" option would already have one vote next to it - from yours truly, of course! :tongue: 

I can't believe so many people think I'm a T. Even people in real life think I'm more of a T than an F, though many agree that my Fi is definitely very high. So is it even possible to be a T with a high Fi?


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

If you see me as anything other than INTP I'm most likely "faking" my type. I've never been one hundred percent sure about it, but I'm fairly certain I'm an INTP now. I believe I might give off an NF vibe online though... )


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> Sometimes I test as an INFP. But I've spent a lot of time in the INFP section and I don't relate to it nearly as much as the ISFP section. Plus, when I learned functions, the ISFP functions fit me perfectly.
> 
> But even so, I sometimes have doubts. I think part of the problem is when I test I don't really understand questions like "Do you see the details or the big picture?" Like, I understand what it's asking but I can't think of an example to apply this theory in, except for a photograph which I almost always notice the details. Still though, I'm not completely certain.


You come off as an S to me when I read your post. But again I am not an expert on this stuff at all. And the fact that you can remember the exact way a question is ask on the test indicates you are more of a detailed person. S's are very good at remembering such details but N's are not. S's are very special in that way.


----------



## Hijinks (Mar 10, 2010)

A person's self-image, be it idealized or perceived can vary drastically over time, even day to day. Then add that to the misinterpretations and social facades of internet communications. It's absurd to correlate internet MBTI with [irl]MBTI typing. There is no remotely definite control example of any sort in the former, and a vague, abstractly subjective example in the latter. It is *NOT *science. But it is _fun_.
:crying:

On a related note, it would be interesting to see brain scans and such of the various types in action, to see if there were neurological patterns unique to each.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Aerorobyn said:


> I don't think you worded it wrong! Some people really do fake their type. I mean, had you posted this a couple of weeks ago, the "I am faking my type" option would already have one vote next to it - from yours truly, of course! :tongue:
> 
> I can't believe so many people think I'm a T. Even people in real life think I'm more of a T than an F, though many agree that my Fi is definitely very high. So is it even possible to be a T with a high Fi?


Thanks for being honest about that. And it is possible to be a T with a high F. I personally have not read all your post but I have read enough of them that you seem to lean more toward the T than the F. That may be because of a lot of other factors but that is what I see. And I could be wrong too.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Kuja said:


> If you see me as anything other than INTP I'm most likely "faking" my type. I've never been one hundred percent sure about it, but I'm fairly certain I'm an INTP now. I believe I might give off an NF vibe online though... )



You are another one of those that I can fully grasp your true type. I have met a lot of the NT's that give off an NF vibe. And I can give off an NT vibe if I wish to do that. I will watch more of your post to see if I can get a clearer picture of what you type is.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Hijinks said:


> A person's self-image, be it idealized or perceived can vary drastically over time, even day to day. Then add that to the misinterpretations and social facades of internet communications. It's absurd to correlate internet MBTI with [irl]MBTI typing. There is no remotely definite control example of any sort in the former, and a vague, abstractly subjective example in the latter. It is *NOT *science. But it is _fun_.
> :crying:
> 
> On a related note, it would be interesting to see brain scans and such of the various types in action, to see if there were neurological patterns unique to each.



I would love to do the brain scans on different known and proven personality types. I can imagine that could be a way to scientist tell for sure a persons personality type. I am just guessing. And I do this for fun too but I am also looking to learn as much as possible about people.


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

Blue Butterfly said:


> I am not a typing expert in the least but you don't come off as an INFP to me. You seem way more extroverted than introverted. And too I have read your post and questioned whether you are an S or an N. Sometimes your post seems more S than N. But again I am no typing expert. These are just my opinion from what I read.


Well, if you knew me in real life you would probably be saying the exact opposite on the E/I. And I do know that I get energy from being alone, so I do know that I am introverted. The question for me is more whether or not I really do get energy from talking to other people, or if I am just getting energized from the activities that involve talking/being around other people. So far I am leaning towards getting energy from the being around people part and less from the activities themselves.

And as for the N/S, I guess I could be an S, I just feel like I relate to being an N more. And I do know for a fact that I use my Ni a lot. Though I also realize that I use my Se a lot, so it could just be that I seem to show my Se more on here than I normally do elsewhere.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Man in the Box said:


> Well, if you knew me in real life you would probably be saying the exact opposite on the E/I. And I do know that I get energy from being alone, so I do know that I am introverted. The question for me is more whether or not I really do get energy from talking to other people, or if I am just getting energized from the activities that involve talking/being around other people. So far I am leaning towards getting energy from the being around people part and less from the activities themselves.
> 
> And as for the N/S, I guess I could be an S, I just feel like I relate to being an N more. And I do know for a fact that I use my Ni a lot. Though I also realize that I use my Se a lot, so it could just be that I seem to show my Se more on here than I normally do elsewhere.



That demonstrates how easy it is for one to mistype another one.


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

I voted for faking my type because I have it set to unknown, which is completely untrue.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

screamofconscious said:


> I voted for faking my type because I have it set to unknown, which is completely untrue.



Yea! we got one vote. By the way what is your true type?


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

Blue Butterfly said:


> Yea! we got one vote. By the way what is your true type?




It's INFJ


(char limit)


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

screamofconscious said:


> It's INFJ
> 
> 
> (char limit)



I did not know know that! I did not think we had any NF moderators left. You come off as very quiet and mysterious to me. And you have been a moderator for like forever and I see many post from you.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

No hitting on my baby mama'z! :angry:


:tongue: <3


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

It's pretty hard for me to fake my type, but I do understand "type envy." After all, it's not all glamour and world domination, being an ENTJ. Some people (a lot of people) straight up don't like us for a lot of fairly good reasons. Our negative aspects can be very negative. 

I tested before as an ENFP, but it was hard to see myself as one. I was almost relieved when my brother insisted I retest and I came up as ENTJ.

In RL, I think it would be great to be a fuzzy, loving person that people feel comfortable around. It would be nice to make idle chit-chat with other women without getting irritated. It would certainly make being female an easier road, I've never really belonged to the "sorority of womanhood." But I am comfortable in my own skin, as thick as it is.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Slkmcphee said:


> It's pretty hard for me to fake my type, but I do understand "type envy." After all, it's not all glamour and world domination, being an ENTJ. Some people (a lot of people) straight up don't like us for a lot of fairly good reasons. Our negative aspects can be very negative.
> 
> I tested before as an ENFP, but it was hard to see myself as one. I was almost relieved when my brother insisted I retest and I came up as ENTJ.
> 
> In RL, I think it would be great to be a fuzzy, loving person that people feel comfortable around. It would be nice to make idle chit-chat with other women without getting irritated. It would certainly make being female an easier road, I've never really belonged to the "sorority of womanhood." But I am comfortable in my own skin, as thick as it is.



You come off as a true ENTJ to me. And I see negative in every personality type of the person is mature. I have met some extremely nice but tough ENTJ's that I love dearly. And as an ENTJ you would not be happy being in idle chit-chat with other women. You have your own place and they have their own place.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

I am about 90% sure that I am INFJ. I used to have this picture in mind about what an INFJ was supposed to be and the biggest area that I fell short in was in organization. I tend to be very disorganized, which is mainly due to stress. I let things go and don't realize they are a problem until they are really out of hand. I thought that because of this, if I truly am INFJ, I am a "bad" one. But now I realize that the judging function goes beyond organizational skills and has much more to do with structure and they way people approach tasks and relationships. In this case, the J definitely applies more to me than the P. But almost everything else that is written about INFJs rings true to me and I can see myself described in it. But I still have my uncertainties and doubts.

From this and other posts, do I sound INFJ to you or something else? I would like to hear your opinion - that is, if you have one. haha.


----------



## Lord Xephere (Jan 20, 2010)

Molock said:


> If I incorrectly mistyped myself it was not deliberate. I thought I was an INTP until recently and that is what I set my type as. I made a thread where I asked for input and nearly everyone seemed to believe that I was an F. That is the only letter I've had trouble with.
> 
> I do think that I am an INFP and I am not deliberately pretending to be someone I'm not. That would be completely pointless.


I agree. Using Myers-Briggs typology to pretend to be a type that you know you aren't only causes pain, and frustration. You will end up putting a strain on your self if the behavior of that particular type contrasts with your own. It was tough for me to try to act like an INTP when I knew that I really wasn't.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

I started out as INFP then I thought I might be ISFP but realized I was more N after all. I'm not the strongest N but when I'm around true sensors there's a clear difference. Also wants I learned that just because you're socially awkward doesn't make you an introvert (I still prefer being among people) I realized I *had* to be ENFP because I know I'm for sure an NFP and I find that I relate most strongly to the comments on the ENFP board and the ENFP discription sounds the most like me. It just finally clicked and I usually scored as ENFP on tests (often times with a somewhat weak N though)...though INFP would be my next likely type.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

I had so many difficulties in finding my type, I'm proud of it and sticking with it now!


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

I thought I was an INFP for a long time because I'm a depressed ENFP. I was really glad to be an INFP because there are so many INFPs here and the INFP forum is full of love <3. But then I realised that I hate being alone and I much prefer to be out with people. I am still a relatively shy ENFP and obviously I need my alone time. Also, I'm a lot more serious than many, although it doesn't seem that way thanks to my posts xD I think. 

I'm quite sure I don't come off as INFP..?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I thought I was an INFP for a while, but then I got into cognitive functions and realized that Ne is by far my most used function!...I also had to look into what extroversion and introversion really were rather than looking at the stereotypes...


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

Anti-Helena said:


> I thought I was an INFP for a while, but then I got into cognitive functions and realized that Ne is by far my most used function!...I also had to look into what extroversion and introversion really were rather than looking at the stereotypes...


Speaking of stereotypes, I'm sure that a bunch of people have mistypes themselves because of them. Many sensors probably think they are intuitives and many many people have stereotypical/skewed views of feeling and thinking. I know I did :blushed:


----------



## Kitten (Mar 28, 2010)

Nope, I don't fake my ENFP type. The very first time I took this test, in '06, I tested as an ENFP back then too.. I've taken it several times since then, and every single time, I always come out as an ENFP - in fact, since '06, my scores for all four letters have only ever increased. XD

I was going to say something like "I couldn't fake my type even if I tried!", but after thinking about it... I probably could, actually. ^^;; But I've never felt the need to - I prefer to be myself.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

I usually fake other types, not my own type. That would be silly.


----------



## Lord Xephere (Jan 20, 2010)

Molock said:


> many many people have stereotypical/skewed views of feeling and thinking. I know I did :blushed:


When I first got into MBTI, I was way off about the whole thinking/feeling thing. The reason I faked being a thinker, was because I had this notion that people with the feeling preference didn't have any common sense or they're just fluffy airheads or something. I couldn't bring myself to accept the fact that I was a feeler because it just reinforces everything that I didn't like about myself. I was always told that I was too sensitive, wimpy, weak (emotionally) and that I never "use my brain" etc. 

I started reading more on different people with the feeling preference and it was really inspiring. I really started to like the idea of being a feeler.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

OK, OK, I'll admit it. I've been faking my type this whole time.






. . . I don't really like Blake Lively that much. :shocked:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I have never been confused about my type. Especially since I acted like me before I knew about type definitions.

However, I think it would be cool to be any type. But I've also heard that that particular idea only further throws me into the ENFP box. :tongue:


----------



## Shaen (May 13, 2010)

To be honest, Im not completly sure of my type. Im certain I am INFx - the last few tests I have done have put me as INFJ, but I relate completly to INFP - I think I am just tricking myself into thinking I am more organised than I am which is why Im typing J instead of P, who knows?

Either way, Ive put up INFP as this is who I identify with, but not after making a thread a week or two ago and asking others.

As for faking, well, Im not altering who I am, so maybe the label is wrong, but Im me.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

I opted for "I don't know my true type."
I base my displayed type on research which follows up on former research, but each time new information comes in I set it on "Unknown Personality" 'cause you never really know... You can only acquire that much information and assess a conclusion based on that same amount of different information. I'm prone to believe that the more years will pass by the better I'll be able to compare and tell what my possible/eventual MBTI type is.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

pinkrasputin said:


> I have never been confused about my type. Especially since I acted like me before I knew about type definitions.
> 
> However, I think it would be cool to be any type. But I've also heard that that particular idea only further throws me into the ENFP box. :tongue:


Haha!

That does sound like a fun experiment - you could try to apply it during role play.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Slkmcphee said:


> I am a J and my desk is often a mess. I like an organized and tidy home, but for a while I had a hard time attaining that. I had to work for it because I was raised by disorganized people. They did provide structure to my daily schedule, though, so I just learned some tricks to help me stay organized.
> 
> It is an attainable dream on some level for everyone, and it feels amazing for a XXXJ when you are organized. It helps all the other parts of your life fall into place. I'm not organized 100% of the time, but I manage much better now.
> 
> I think organization is more nurture than nature...


I'm very glad you posted this. I agree nurture certainly has an influence. To state you can pick up a J or P by checking out their room is really a misinterpretation.
I believe what the J/P levels indicate is that a person with a high J score is more -internally satisfied- once things seem to be organized in his eyes. That's why it's called personal preference and that's why people who don't score that high (percentage-wise) on a preference have it less distinctively expressed and needed.


----------



## Pyroscope (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't know if I'm faking, I'm just unsure most of the time. Mostly about S and N. Stigmata about being an S probably has something to do with it. I relate to a lot of what INFPs seem to say and generally like the discussions they come up with so to some extent I 'choose' it because saying S doesn't change the fact that I'd gravitate towards N topics anyway. I'm balanced whichever side it is so to some extent it doesn't matter. It's fun sometimes when I go backwards and forwards thinking up reasons for being either and other times it's just annoying. There are parts of either I don't relate to. I often don't feel imaginative enough for N since I don't daydream a massive amount and stories seem to grind to a halt because I don't get back into them or remember where they're going.

I liked a random earlier post about 'building up' and how this works best for S but it helps Ns to have an overview instead because frequently I feel like 'building up' doesn't work for me. If I know what's going on beforehand then I'll probably piece together explanations. I actually got this feeling last night when I was board-gaming with some friends. They were explaining rules and I was thinking 'Huh? What's going on? None of these details are going in. How about a general description and I'll figure out the details later?'. I don't tend to follow when people go into long listing explanations because I don't know where it's going and it doesn't seem to fit together. Is is an S thing to take in details step-by-step and build up linearly? I don't think I go linearly, it's more of a 'This, then jump over here and use this. Oh I guess this fits now, and now maybe this' kind of thing for me

I guess sometimes purposely displaying the wrong type comes when you honestly don't know your type as well. Possibly people don't know how to piece stuff together if they feel all over the place and don't have a type description to work with. With a type to start with then they can compare or pick out stuff they like if they're not interested in seriously evaluating it. Comparing is easier in a way maybe?

I have no idea what type I come off as :crazy: I'm pretty sure of I and mostly of P, it's mainly the others I question and the reason I question changes depending


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

Pyroscope said:


> I don't know if I'm faking, I'm just unsure most of the time. Mostly about S and N. Stigmata about being an S probably has something to do with it.


It bugs me that there is that "stigmata" associated with being a sensor. It's just a different way of understanding the world, and I have found sensors to be extremely useful, I mean, interesting people!

Really, though, sensors really do complement intuitive types in a lot of ways. I enjoy the company and talents of many artisans and some guardians quite a bit, even if we have differing interests. It's important to embrace who you are...once you figure it out. Every type has something great to offer.


----------



## Pyroscope (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah I do agree, you have something to offer whichever side you are and however far you are. Seems a lot like the stigmata is on extremes anyway. That's not because being a sensor or intuitive (or thinker or feeler) is bad, it's that being too unbalanced can make the other side feel misunderstood/unable to communicate. It's easier to have someone else help with your weaknesses if you're balanced enough to know that you actually have some of those traits that the other person might appear to excel over you in.

Like you say, problems probably come more from refusing to accept who you are because then you never connect with what you have to offer. Once you do then it's great roud:


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

When I first discovered MBTI, it was only testing, I had never heard of the functions. I came out INTP. I didn't really care back then. I took a long vacation from it, as I usually do with most of my interests, came back and tested ENFP with an Enneagram of 9, during an exceptionally healthy time in my life. I didn't really see the difference in the INTP and ENFP profiles. To me, they were just two different ways of saying essentially the same thing (good ol' Ne). I got into functions a bit and had friends help me test, and they always test me out 100% T, so I went ENTP, deciding Ne was definitely dominant, and maybe my Ti was just weak. I kept picking up on little subtleties of difference in my thought process and that of the other ENTP's, though. I didn't seem to be as realistic or to grasp systematic logic with quite the same depth. I could follow their reasoning well enough, but left to my own devices, I tend to get lost in pure logic systems like mathematics. 

I found another Enneagram test, and came out 4w5. The description of that is dead on accurate, and I'm not exactly happy about that (Google it, I sound like the guy most apt to snap and bring an AK to work lol). It explained a lot about my dilemma with the F/T scale. Look around here, even just within this thread, and you'll find, that most of the people questioning F and T are 4w5's. It's not exactly a stereotypical feeler fit. It's made all the worse if you don't know about or can't grasp the functions (I still can't fully grasp them myself). If you're someone going by characteristics to decide between feeler and thinker, it's not going to happen, because it's almost like a dead even split of F and T characteristics. Your feelings are very deep, but they're also very private, and you don't always know what you're feeling and why. If you look at the questions on the test, you've just answered two towards T and one towards F. Even at our healthiest states, we're also said to be self-absorbed (definitely true of myself), which isn't a typically thought of Feeler trait. You throw in a heavy 5 wing, 5 types being dominantly NT's, and it's easy to see where mistyping occurs. I'm still open to other possibilities, even being an INFP, which I really don't want to be, because my mother is one, but I'm open to it. I know there's no definitive correlation, but I don't think an NT could truly be a 4, and that I'm most certain I am. It's an odd xNFP fit, but I do fully believe in it.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I strive for knowing my true type, I am not too bothered about what the type letters are either. I remember when I had thought I was an NF of sorts, because they are titled "Dreamers", and I am a dreamer, so I thought I couldn't possibly be any other tempermant. Sometimes I don't feel ISFP at all, I may not know myself at all, and I might test wrong, and I am actually my first type - ESTJ. 

I can be sure that my enneagram is correct though, I am a very healthy 6.


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

I wouldn't see the point in faking honestly, you'd only be slighting yourself.

I've come up as INFP every time since taking my first MBTI test back in high school (other than the odd INFJ result, which has never fit). I went back and forth for quite some time as to whether I was a thinker or a feeler. At the end of the day though, I was guilty of generalizing the two... I felt I was too logical to be a feeler but also too emotional to be a thinker. Nothing is ever that black and white though. It baffles me the sterotypes some hold against feelers... like we are not capable of holding a rational debate or conversation without dragging in illogical and overly emotional opinions. It is silly.


----------



## Jinxies (May 5, 2010)

I am so not faking and I really don't like when people "pretend" to be an ENTJ. They think it sounds cool and so they take the tests over and over again changing their answers until they get what they want... or they answer the questions when they are under emotional strain... and it throws off the data. 

I see a lot of members that are very young. Many of us didn't "finalize" our personality type until we actually got out in to the world to be on our own. While we live with our parents and remaining in the learning stage of development, i.e. school... your personality is still a little in flux. I mean, you will have your core personality traits, don't get me wrong... but there are somethings that haven't completed in the aging process. If that makes any sense at all. I know that if I had taken an MBTI test at 15... it probably would be different from the one I took in my 20s. My very outlook on life changed and I went through some major life changes that helped me grow and develop and find my roots, so to speak.


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

Pretty sure I have my type right. Though people every now and then think I'm an ENFP or sometimes an INFP/ISFP. If I'm 'faking' my type, then I'm not aware of it.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

I faked being ENTJ once as a joke in response to the thread in the ENTJ forum where they all started complaining about fake ENTJs XD I am an INTJ as best as I can tell. INFP and INTP are possibilities I suppose...


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> I have never been confused about my type. Especially since I acted like me before I knew about type definitions.
> 
> However, I think it would be cool to be any type. But I've also heard that that particular idea only further throws me into the ENFP box. :tongue:


I would *love* to switch brians for a week or so with each type to see how they "tick" I can't imagine what it's like to be an ISTP or an or any J type. It'd be awesome!:tongue:


----------



## Lord Xephere (Jan 20, 2010)

silverlined said:


> Pretty sure I have my type right. Though people every now and then think I'm an ENFP or sometimes an INFP/ISFP. If I'm 'faking' my type, then I'm not aware of it.


Everyone I've talked to on here thinks that I sound like an INFJ, I always get the result on every test I take, and my cognitive functions seem to line up with it perfectly. I will still occasionally second guess my type. Most likely I am actually INFJ.

Have you taken a cognitive functions test? That might help you find out if your really an INFJ.


----------



## Flute (May 26, 2010)

I'm definitely an INFP. It was actually a relief to find out my type - I finally realized that there wasn't anything _wrong_ with me. I was just an INFP. I emailed a bunch of articles about INFPs (as well as introverts in general) to my boyfriend shortly after I found out, and he was like, "Wow, these might as well have been written about you specifically."

I have gotten ISFP on the odd test and aspects of ISFP do fit me, but I'm definitely much more of an INFP when it comes down to it.


----------



## Theaetetus (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah, I'm faking it. I'm actually an ESFJ. I've been working on using INTJ functions for about a year now.


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

Theaetetus said:


> Yeah, I'm faking it. I'm actually an ESFJ. I've been working on using INTJ functions for about a year now.


Why? :mellow:

[10characters]


----------



## Theaetetus (Apr 24, 2010)

Drea said:


> Why? :mellow:
> 
> [10characters]


Just to develop some inferior functions I guess. Lots of work, but worth it.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I'm an ENTP, but people often argue for either INTP or ENFP. Honestly, both are plausible, but I'll stick to my guns for now...


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

Lord Xephere said:


> Everyone I've talked to on here thinks that I sound like an INFJ, I always get the result on every test I take, and my cognitive functions seem to line up with it perfectly. I will still occasionally second guess my type. Most likely I am actually INFJ.
> 
> Have you taken a cognitive functions test? That might help you find out if your really an INFJ.


I've taken the functions test a few times at different points in my life. The results generally line up. 


*Cognitive Process**Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
*extraverted Sensing (Se) ***************************** (29.7)
average use

introverted Sensing (Si) ****** (6.1)
unused

extraverted Intuiting (Ne) *********************************** (35.7)
good use

introverted Intuiting (Ni) ****************************************** (42.7)
excellent use

extraverted Thinking (Te) ******************** (20.1)
limited use

introverted Thinking (Ti) *********************************** (35.6)
good use

extraverted Feeling (Fe) ************************************ (36.7)
excellent use

introverted Feeling (Fi) ********************************* (33.8)
good use
 

I just wonder if my perception of myself is accurate when I answer the questions or in general. Like I wonder if there's a blind spot or a connection I'm just not making. I question my type from time to time and think it's a little confusing when several people think I could be an ENFP. I tend to trust my self perception more but I'm curious about their perception and if there's any truth to it or if they are seeing something in my blind spot. I usually return to INFJ though


----------



## Antithesis (May 10, 2010)

I fully believe I am an INTP and my family agree.


----------



## Chinchilla (May 27, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I am an INTP, but I do have the ENTP sense of humor. I really do think I lean ENTP, but sill introverted. I know that sounds insanely stupid, due to the fact that an introverted ENTP is an INTP, but I definitely know what I mean by this.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

*I have NO PERSONALITY!!! :shocked:



:crying:


*


----------



## jdmn (Feb 5, 2010)

I have calculated a 90% probability to be an ENFJ. My Judging tendency is the only one I'm 100% sure of, I love order and decisions. I'm almost sure I have the Feeling preference, I like to make a comfortable and joyful place for everyone. But I also like to make things done, and I like efficency, and I can be impatient and demanding.. something related with the Thinking function.

The only preferences I'm not certain of are the iNtuition and Extroversion. I can't talk too much of N, since I don't know the many differences between sensing and intuition. But I'm sure I'm not a 100% extrovert. I'm gregarious, I can start conversations but there are sometimes I like to be alone. I prefer to work alone too. But in the end I can say I'm ENFJ, I appear like one too, right?


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

I wish I was an ENFJ. I fear I am an ISFJ. I don't want to be INTJ and know I am not. I wish I could do what the INTPs do with thier brains. I have tested INFP but I know I am a J because if I have a plan and someone changes it I GET LIVID. A switch turns... I think I am NJ because I purposfully visualize every possible outcome I can think of for social situations and tell my self to be ready for them in order to keep the above from happening. I have historically envied Es because life seems much more simple for them and they seem to be more socially accepted.


----------



## AllintheMind11 (Jul 7, 2010)

I have no need to lie, but it would seem once you know which type you are, you tend to see it more in yourself. So you could be wearing a mask more often than you think...that's where one could lie accidentally without realization.


----------



## NiDBiLD (Apr 1, 2010)

I am absolutely certain of the NTJ. I am not quite as certain about the I/E.


----------



## hood (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm pretty positive I'm INFP, but I'm not too introverted, so sometimes I can come off as ENFP.


----------



## CuritadeRana (Mar 19, 2010)

Well if you are lying then you are only doing yourself a disservice because this is supposed to be the place to "discover" yourself :dry:I might just come off as another personality from time to time depending on the subject I am posting about or my mood for the day...but then again...us INFJ's have this innate ability to blend into the woodwork so it would only prove my inherent INFJ ness :laughing: Ah well, whoever you are or think you are just remember to be kind and if that's too hard then try not to blow everyone away with your negativity or I'll have to go over to where you are and clobber you with sunshine, rainbows and ...dare I say it....HUGS! If only to see you squirm :shocked:


----------



## Zinette (May 4, 2010)

I got typed as an ESTP about 10 years ago, the description psychologist gave me fit more or less what I know about myself, but since I've signed up here I started to doubt if I am not a mistyped ENTJ, who just uses Se extensively.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm pretty confident that I'm an INTJ, although I feel like an ISTJ or INTP sometimes.


----------



## Alima (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm absolutely certain that I'm IxTJ. I have had someone suggest that I'm ISTP, but I've done a lot of reading/research and it just doesn't fit. I'm pretty sure that I'm INTJ, but I'm still constantly researching.


----------



## parallel (Aug 18, 2009)

I've managed to establish recently that I'm Ne dominant. I'd questioned whether I have an auxiliary preference for Fi, but while debating with my ENFP best friend about some political issues I noticed he wasn't taking as many variables into consideration, and preferred to stick to what he felt was right in his mind. My most common test result is INTP, but I met an INTP a couple days ago and noticed the clear distinction between the order of our shared functions. I'm still not completely certain, yet nevertheless I think it's safe to define my type as ENTP.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

CaesAug said:


> I'm pretty confident that I'm an INTJ, although I feel like an ISTJ or INTP sometimes.


This.



CuritadeRana said:


> Well if you are lying then you are only doing yourself a disservice because this is supposed to be the place to "discover" yourself :dry:I might just come off as another personality from time to time depending on the subject I am posting about or my mood for the day...but then again...us INFJ's have this innate ability to blend into the woodwork so it would only prove my inherent INFJ ness :laughing: Ah well, whoever you are or think you are just remember to be kind and if that's too hard then try not to blow everyone away with your negativity or I'll have to go over to where you are and clobber you with sunshine, rainbows and ...dare I say it....HUGS! If only to see you squirm :shocked:


Oh dear God...I may have to stop hating humanity now...


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I've gone out of my way to make sure I am really ENFP, because I have questioned every single letter but F. Learning about functions, and also what the flaws or unhealthy versions of types look like really helped me to be certain.

Of course, it's never going to be 100% correct, it's theory not fact. Also, we use different functions, so some days I may be using my inferior Si or tertiary Te more, and then there will be others where I'm behaving more "stereotypically" ENFP relying on Ne/Fi.


----------



## behoopd (Jul 12, 2010)

I have no real idea what I am, seeing as how I've just come across this site. I took the Myers-Briggs test once, and if my memory serves me correctly, I got ENFJ. One of the offered descriptions said something about teachers. I have no clue how accurate the test was. Do people usually take it a few times and just average out their results, or what?

EDIT: I just took the test again, and I got INFP, and after reading the description offered a little bit, it seems to fit me more, and actually went along a bit with the post I made in the Intro subforum that tells about myself. With the ENFJ one, I didn't see very much of myself in it, other than at one point in my life I had mildly considered becoming a teacher.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

I am an INTJ through and through. I haven't questioned it since I've made the decision. Personally I researched a lot about MBTI and functions before I came to the conclusion.


----------



## smileyfacepenguin (Mar 29, 2010)

basically everything i do reaffirms that i am infp, and sometimes when i act like other types i see how that could have manifested in my INFPness. ie, sometimes i get really organized but it is always related to my big plans for the future (N) that i never go through with (P). haha  not completely sure if that made sense, but basically if i thought i was anything else than an infp my world would fall apart. so yeah, im pretty sure im an infp


----------



## smileyfacepenguin (Mar 29, 2010)

behoopd said:


> I have no real idea what I am, seeing as how I've just come across this site. I took the Myers-Briggs test once, and if my memory serves me correctly, I got ENFJ. One of the offered descriptions said something about teachers. I have no clue how accurate the test was. Do people usually take it a few times and just average out their results, or what?
> 
> EDIT: I just took the test again, and I got INFP, and after reading the description offered a little bit, it seems to fit me more, and actually went along a bit with the post I made in the Intro subforum that tells about myself. With the ENFJ one, I didn't see very much of myself in it, other than at one point in my life I had mildly considered becoming a teacher.


 
you should read all the personality profiles as opposed to just taking the test, its a more clear way to see what you are. thats what i do when im trying to type others that i cant really figure out their personality.


----------



## Peege (Nov 16, 2009)

I kind of wonder what my "type" would be sometimes, probably in large part since I see the whole system as a bit oversimplified and trying to impose a form of order on that which cannot be completely described in an orderly, logical way. It can help with understanding how a lot of people think, but it also can cause you to miss a lot about a person by trying to place them into such rigid boxes. 

Anyway... I know that I use Fi, and I know I'm an intuitive and that my sensing functions could probably use some work. Oh, and when I do math, I have to write down every little step or I'll probably make a mistake (even though, not to toot my own horn at all, I'm relatively good at math...then again, my idea of "I'm not that good at math after all" is because I finally met my match in a graduate course in partial differential equations for math graduate students, so take from that what you will...). Also, I like to plan out characters in RPG's sometimes even more than I like to actually play them, just so I can see how everything fits together and how broken some of them would be. So, I use Te. I use both intuiting functions a lot, though, so I could be an INFP or I could be an INTJ with somewhat weaker than expected Te and stronger than expected Fi. I'm probably the former, though, since whenever I have to be more "professional" and "presentable" and show the Te more, I feel really stifled and like I'm not really showing my true self. INFP descriptions sound a lot more familiar, though, even if most of them are colored a bit too...rosy? And unrealistically?

Little thing I should add...The first time I took the actual test (in 9th grade...many, many, many years ago), I showed up as ISFP, which could theoretically be possible if I just never really developed the Se very much since I know I use Se when I drive and I think some other things might make that apply too, but I think that was probably more just that everyone else in my family is an obvious SJ and I was trying to fit into a mold I could never fit. Then I took it a few years ago as part of one of those "what should I do with my life?" counseling things, and was pretty clearly an INFP. So, who knows? If I finagle it right and say "well, this developed, but this didn't," then I can force myself into any of those little pretty boxes. But why would I want to?


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm not sure I know my true type. I hear it costs money if you want to take the "*real*" MBTI assessment. Besides that, I sometimes feel like I don't relate to a lot of the other INFPs on the forums here.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm an INTJ through and through. Besides having taken the real test, anyone that knows me, family included, can tell you that I am an INTJ and showed it since I was a kid.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I think I'm more of an INFP than anything.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

I may or may not be an ENTP. Apparently, I seem "Ne" on here, but that's up for debate. The debate is up for debate.

I sure as hell don't come off as an ISTJ though. :crazy: Not nearly cranky enough.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

Afte studying for quite a while I am most definitely an ISFP. It messes me up though that I have way too much Ne for my type...the Se still outweighs it but not by much. It's nice to fit in well with sensors and intuitives


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

very strong INFP. have done the test many times for a few years. 

Some things I do may not seem very INFP but that label doesn't sum up a whole persons experiences anyway.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

ENFP seems to apply to me the most, so that's why I'm displaying it. Though once I start going to the debate section I'm gonna change it to INTJ as a debate strategy since they always win.


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

Who said:


> ENFP seems to apply to me the most, so that's why I'm displaying it. Though once I start going to the debate section I'm gonna change it to INTJ as a debate strategy since they always win.



Gah, must resist the temptation to ruin more of your jokes. Why do you do this to me, Who?


----------

